# CPT CODING 10081.................Urgent.........Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## NishaJ (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi ...

Here is a procedure notes …

Pilonidal cyst  incision and drainage: 
Anesthesia 1%, local, lidocaine. Prep HIBICLENS AND NS. Procedure incised abscess with #11 drained large amount of pus, blade, probed to break up loculations, packed with gauze

As per  the progress notes,   simply mentioned as  packed with gauze. 


    In  this AAPC blog,” https://www.aapc.com/blog/23006-avoid-common-id-mishaps/ “, in Example C , they mentioned “The area is packed with Betadine gauze”, and this procedure  billed with Px 10060, whereas in  https://www.supercoder.com/coding-n...r-spotter-to-net-more-complicated-ids-article, they coded this procedure with Px 10061, since “ the provider packs the wound with iodoform”. 
    Please  any one make me clear on this. If the wound packed with gauze , can we consider it as Complicated I&D.
In above progress notes, the Dr incised pilonidal cyst , and can we bill  this procedure with Px 10081, since the wound has packed with gauze..
  Please help me to understand this….


----------



## grothrock (Dec 15, 2016)

This is the definition of complicated:

CPT Lay Descriptions  

 10080-10081 (10080, 10081)

The physician incises and drains a pilonidal cyst. A pilonidal cyst is an abnormal pocket in the skin and subcutaneous tissue that may contain hair follicles, skin debris, fluid, and exudate. The cyst is usually located in the sacrococcygeal region near the tailbone and cleft of the buttocks. An incision overlying the pocket is made to allow drainage of the contents. The wound may be left open and packed until the cyst heals. Report 10081 if the procedure is more complicated and requires marsupialization, approximation of the wounds edges, and/or primary closure.


----------



## brightpea (Dec 15, 2016)

for complicated, look for things like 'infection, multiple incisions, drain placement, extensive packing'.  if you're still on the fence, talk it over with your dr


----------



## NishaJ (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks to make me clear on this ......


----------

